# Unsexiest Women 2009



## Buterfly (6 Feb. 2009)

Die Leser der FHM haben mal wieder gewählt:

Die unsexiest women 2009 waren:

100.Sarah Connor 
99.Alida Lauenstein 
98.Jeanette Biedermann 
97.Nena 
96.Alice Schwarzer 
95.Iris Berben 
94.Bettina Böttinger 
93.Giulia Siegel 
92.Chiara Ohoven 
91.Hella von Sinnen 
90.Sahra Wagenknecht 
89.Mirja Boes 
88.Gabriele Pauli 
87.Anouschka Renzi 
86.Dana Schweiger 
85.Ivana Trump 
84.Sonja Zietlow 
83.Kelly Osbourne 
82.Minu Barati-Fischer 
81.Condoleeza Rice 
80.Yvonne Catterfeld 
79.Cindy aus Marzahn 
78.Annett Louisan 
77.Katja Flint 
76.Regina Halmich 
75.Ruth Moschner 
74.Desiree Nick 
73.Carmen Nebel 
72.Stella McCartney 
71.Soraya Lewe-Tacke 
70.Andrea Kiewel 
69.Jette Joop 
68.Uschi Glas 
67.Julia Biedermann 
66.Pink 
65.Katja Riemann 
64.Gesine Schwan 
63.Sabrina Setlur 
62.Kate Moss 
61.Esther Schweins 
60.Lindsay Lohan & Sam Ronson 
59.Anja Lukaseder 
58.Dita von Teese 
57.Vera Int-Veen 
56.Nina Hagen 
55.Eva Herman 
54.Claudia Kleinert 
53.Kader Loth 
52.Sonya Kraus 
51.Camilla Parker Bowles 
50.Lady Bitch Ray 
49.LaFee 
48.Franka Potente 
47.Meg Ryan 
46.Christina Aguilera 
45.Michaela Schaffrath 
44.Barbara Becker 
43.Nicole Kidman 
42.Anke Engelke 
41.Ursula von der Leyen 
40.Laura Bush 
39.Barbara Schöneberger 
38.Verona Pooth 
37.Tine Wittler 
36.Heidi Klum 
35.Tatjana Gsell 
34.Lorielle London 
33.Tanja Szewszenko 
32.Claudia Roth 
31.Donatella Versace 
30.Bill Kaulitz 
29.Carla Bruni 
28.Senna (Monrose) 
27.Franzi van Almsick 
26.Inka Bause 
25.Sabine Christiansen 
24.Maybrit Illner 
23.Veronica Ferres 
22.Lena Gercke 
21.Hillary Clinton 
20.Gina-Lisa Lohfink 
19.Verena Kerth 
18.Sandy Meyer-Wölden 
17.Victoria Beckham 
16.Naddel 
15.Paris Hilton 
14.Angela Merkel 
13.Bushido 
12.Cora Schumacher 
11.Anne Will 
10.Sarah Palin 
9.Susanne Klatten 
8.Britney Spears 
7.Claudia Effenberg 
6.Loona 
5.Madonna 
4.Andrea Ypsilanti 
3.Gülcan 
2.Amy Winehouse
1.Charlotte Roche 

Es darf diskutiert werden ​


----------



## GüntherN (6 Feb. 2009)

bushido????


----------



## Buterfly (6 Feb. 2009)

GüntherN schrieb:


> bushido????



Jop, der wurde auf Platz 13 gewählt 
Und Bill Kaulitz auf PLatz 30 ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Ige (11 Feb. 2009)

find die liste passt größten teils


----------



## doug.christie (7 März 2009)

Ige schrieb:


> find die liste passt größten teils



Bis auf daß Cindy aus Marzahn viel viel weiter vorne sein muß.


----------



## astrosfan (10 März 2009)

Platz 1 und 2 sind voll verdient. Das kann niemand anderes sein 
rofl2 Bill Kaulitz muss einfach auf ne women Liste


----------



## SaTaNlage (12 März 2009)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Jop, der wurde auf Platz 13 gewählt
> Und Bill Kaulitz auf PLatz 30 ist auch nicht schlecht



Wie sagt Serdar Somuncu so schön:"Bill Kaulitz, der ist so androgyn, wenn man geil auf den ist, weiß man gar nicht: ist man schwul oder pädophil"lol1lol1lol1


----------



## Katzun (12 März 2009)

SaTaNlage schrieb:


> Wie sagt Serdar Somuncu so schön:"Bill Kaulitz, der ist so androgyn, wenn man geil auf den ist, weiß man gar nicht: ist man schwul oder pädophil"lol1lol1lol1




lol2rofl1:thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (12 März 2009)

SaTaNlage schrieb:


> Wie sagt Serdar Somuncu so schön:"Bill Kaulitz, der ist so androgyn, wenn man geil auf den ist, weiß man gar nicht: ist man schwul oder pädophil"lol1lol1lol1


 
rofl2 rofl1 lol1


----------



## Krigo (31 März 2009)

Bushido auf der unsexiest women sehr geil lol1


----------



## Regina Halmich (17 Aug. 2009)

*Also ich vermisse da einige, die bestimmt einen der vordersten Plätze verdient hätten. 
Auf Anhieb fallen mir da Alice Schwarzer und Angela Merkel ein.*


----------



## JayP (19 Aug. 2009)

WIE Bill Kaulitz ist in der Liste?!? Und was ist mit seiner Schwester mit den Rasta Locken!?

So oder so fehlt da noch die unsexieste Frau aller Zeiten, die Fußballheulsuse 

Christina Ronaldo:uzi:


----------



## Sucre (21 Aug. 2009)

doug.christie schrieb:


> Bis auf daß Cindy aus Marzahn viel viel weiter vorne sein muß.



Da stimm ich voll zu. :thumbup:
Den oder die hätte ich eher auf Platz 1 erwartet. 

Und Lory Glory oder Lorielle London ist mit Rang 34 auch viel zu gut
weggekommen.


----------



## FCB_Cena (24 Aug. 2009)

Tine Wittler sexier als Lena Gercke? ah ja... :crazy:


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (24 Aug. 2009)

Bill Kaulitz - super!


----------



## Stefan24100 (14 Nov. 2009)

Bill Kaulitz muss auf Platz 1


----------



## Buterfly (17 Nov. 2009)

Stolper_Hannes schrieb:


> wiedermal nur Schwu****** absgestimmt what
> 
> Bushido ist ein Kerl Ist die Liste überhaupt echt oder haste die selber gemacht Kollege.



Ich wüsste nicht wieso wir Kollegen sein sollten. Und nein, die Liste hab ich nicht selber gemacht, les dir mal die erste Zeile durch:



> Die Leser der FHM haben mal wieder gewählt:


----------



## Messias (20 Nov. 2009)

Wieso sind Britney Spears und Lindsay Lohan denn soweit hinten? :brutal:

Die gehören beide unter die ersten fünf (na gut, Bill auch rofl3 )


----------



## Tokko (20 Nov. 2009)

Stolper_Hannes schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur was für Leser gibt es ein Link dazu ???



Aber natürlich.


http://anonym.to/?http://www.fhm-online.de/100unsexiest2009/


----------



## Messias (20 Nov. 2009)

So sieht das doch schon recht ordentlich aus



> 1 Winehouse, Amy
> 2 Spears, Britney
> 3 Lohan, Lindsay



lol5


----------



## Tokko (20 Nov. 2009)

Fehler von mir. War die Liste von 2008.

Der jetzige Link führt zu den "Schönheiten" 2009.


----------



## helenefan (29 Jan. 2010)

löl


----------



## üüühhh (30 Jan. 2010)

Anne Will finde ich gar nicht so hässlich!


----------



## Takke14 (12 Juli 2010)

Sonja Kraus auf 52 !!!!! total unverdient


----------



## Spezi30 (9 Okt. 2010)

die ersten zehn triffts schon mal präzise auf :thumbup:

Was Annett Lousian und Meg Ryan in der Liste zu suchen haben, is mir schleierhaft. Wer mir definitiv fehlt, ist die spindeldürre Keira Kneigtley, die ist ungefähr so sexy wie meine Kloschüssel


----------



## Spezi30 (9 Okt. 2010)

Takke14 schrieb:


> Sonja Kraus auf 52 !!!!! total unverdient



Stimmt, die müsste viel höher sein


----------



## Summertime (9 Okt. 2010)

Da hat aber jemand die Lufen vergessen!!!!!!!


----------



## Spezi30 (9 Okt. 2010)

Summertime schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand die Lufen vergessen!!!!!!!



als unsexy täte ich die aber nich bezeichnen. Auch wenn sie manchmal etwas zu präsent ist und manchmal etwas viel schnattert, aber da finde ich Sonya Kraus und Co. viel schlimmer.


----------



## Flaming Sword (10 Okt. 2010)

Über was man sich so Gedanken macht...


----------



## bjoernsch (12 Okt. 2010)

Hehe Bushido auf dieser liste finde ich schon klasse!!

wer noch auf die Liste passen würde ist Martina Hinges (Tennisspielerin)


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2011)

ich bin nicht in allen Platzierungen der selben Meinung


----------



## norway666 (19 Aug. 2011)

Regina Halmich schrieb:


> *Also ich vermisse da einige, die bestimmt einen der vordersten Plätze verdient hätten.
> Auf Anhieb fallen mir da Alice Schwarzer und Angela Merkel ein.*



lies mal richtig. sind beide dabei ;-)


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2011)

Geht mir am Ar... vorbei


----------

